# Damming creek for waterfowl



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Anyone ever dam up a small creek in Ohio for hunting? I️ have a perfect bottom on my parents land that could retain over 2 acres of water dammed up just a foot above the bank level. Only thing I️ was wondering is if I️ had to get a permit? The creek is on average 3” deep and doesn’t flow during the dry season in August. I️ couldn’t find any rules in Ohio that said I️ can’t dam up a small creek. And the creek would not have any damage down stream since the neighbor owns the next 1/2 mile and it just flows through his valley and through the woods. If I️ do end up damming this creek check back for updates after deer season. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Anyone ever dam up a small creek in Ohio for hunting? I️ have a perfect bottom on my parents land that could retain over 2 acres of water dammed up just a foot above the bank level. Only thing I️ was wondering is if I️ had to get a permit? The creek is on average 3” deep and doesn’t flow during the dry season in August. I️ couldn’t find any rules in Ohio that said I️ can’t dam up a small creek. And the creek would not have any damage down stream since the neighbor owns the next 1/2 mile and it just flows through his valley and through the woods. If I️ do end up damming this creek check back for updates after deer season. Thanks in advance.


I was going to divert a little water from a small creek into my pond and out and the water conversancy did not want me to do that


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Ive wondered about this. I got a small creek that runs when it rains about 100 feet from my pond. Thought it might be cool to have the river connect to the pond. Damn up the creek, and reconnect the creek to the other side of the pond. Think it would be healthy for the pond to get more water circulation.

Be interesting if fish try to move into the river to spawn. There go my fish lol


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Both of what you guys suggested is illegal.. you cannot have any introduction of any fish species into a public waterway (any flowing water). What I️ wanna do IMO is completely different.


----------



## Bprice1031 (Mar 13, 2016)

I love to wterfowl hunt and if I had an area such as you do, I would first talk to the neighbor downstream and have a conversation with them explaining what you want to do. Another thing you should consider, because I'm sure you'll want to use this area year after year, is some type of water level control structure. You're going to want the water deep enough for the ducks to get food, but not so deep they have a hard time getting to the food source. I say give it a go, and good luck. I hope there's some nice acorn producing oaks in the area.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Bprice1031 said:


> I love to wterfowl hunt and if I had an area such as you do, I would first talk to the neighbor downstream and have a conversation with them explaining what you want to do. Another thing you should consider, because I'm sure you'll want to use this area year after year, is some type of water level control structure. You're going to want the water deep enough for the ducks to get food, but not so deep they have a hard time getting to the food source. I say give it a go, and good luck. I hope there's some nice acorn producing oaks in the area.


I️ would say 30-50% of the hardwoods are oak trees in the area. We watch wood ducks near the spot roost in the trees during turkey season. That’s why I️ wanna have to spot to hunt them, they are already in the area.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

My pond is up on a little hill. I could flood the back of the property with out connecting it to the pond and have a waterfowl swamp. I like the idea. 

I suppose if it floods the woods too much i can just remove the dam. I think deer would like it to. All id need is a cornfield back there and it would be an oasis lol


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

This is interesting thread! Like to hear how it works out. Cool Stuff$


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Sounds like a good idea to me, anything to hold the ducks on your ground. Out of curiously how would you go about it some sort of retaining wall?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Check with the Soil and Water department in your county. I'm nearly certain it's not allowed, but not positive. I am sure you'll need a permit if it is allowed.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Mines not actually a creek. Its drainage from my neighbors monster pond. Its basically like connecting the two ponds. Or using the water from his pond to flood my back yard for waterfowl


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Import some beavers. Sounds like a good job for them and they can't get served a summons.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

message sent to OP.


----------

